# Regions Tour ?



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

The new 3-D tour is scheduled to kick off this coming weekend. what is the news ? who is going?


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

I am planning on going. I have a call in about my membership and registration. Its been in a long time but haven't heard anything.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

God willin' and the creeks don't rise i plan on being at anderson...


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

J Whittington said:


> The new 3-D tour is scheduled to kick off this coming weekend. what is the news ? who is going?


Jerry you go to the ASA's, what was the word there about it? Any pro's or semi pros going to do it?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I would like to try the PA one, I will keep a very watchful eye on the first two before I fork out money to register. Talkalot has me a little concerned over no response to his registration or membership. I was ripped off by "The Tournament Archer" mag. I attended "The World Archery Tour" a couple years ago that 30 people showed up and shot. Never took off, but no membership fee with that one.

I had a lot of hope for this Org but my hope is dwindling fast, hope everything goes good in NC and IN. Perfect time to take over the North with an ASA style but no communication will kill it fast.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Jerry you go to the ASA's, what was the word there about it? Any pro's or semi pros going to do it?


wasn't a whole lot of talk about it in ky this passed weekend. saw no promotional signs there either, kinda has me concerned


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

J Whittington said:


> wasn't a whole lot of talk about it in ky this passed weekend. saw no promotional signs there either, kinda has me concerned


I talked to Dick

They are having huge issues with the registration process but it is still on.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, hope they pull it off. I know it's a big undertaking but ya gotta get your ducks in a row. What happened to all the pros that wanted to start their own org last year?

Like I said I'll support them if they have it together. If not hopefully they stay the course and come out strong next year with a solid organization. Time will tell I guess.

Hard to take time off work if you have no idea if it's on or not.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i spoke to the fellow who is the chief organizer for this tour. he's also the alpen rep you see at the shoots...anyway i asked about the shoot planned for anderson since i hadn't found any real hard info on it. he said they will have a team shoot on friday, they will have a simms range, they will have a practice range, and they will generally follow the agenda used by asa. they had been to anderson to review the range and had one of the asa guys check out the ranges and made some changes based on his recommendations. he told me they have 31 vendors lined up as well.

we didn't discuss the pros or the number of registrations so far.

with all the dissatisfaction that has been expressed with the ibo and with the desire to have an asa format move into the north, i'm surprised there isn't more "noise" coming from the northern states.

i don't like the idea of having to pay a membership fee to shoot just one of the three shoots regions is hosting. but i will not have the expense of a long drive, a hotel room, and several meals so i am considering it a cheap investment.

asa has provided a good business model if the regions people follow it and stick to it. there's a lot of folks in the northern states who have had a taste of the asa and look forward to having it closer to their backyard. i wish 'em luck.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

carlosii said:


> with all the dissatisfaction that has been expressed with the ibo and with the desire to have an asa format move into the north, i'm surprised there isn't more "noise" coming from the northern states.


There was lots of noise until they went underground for the past 5 months. Hope it goes off well and we'll come.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

I will be supporting 2 of the 3 I hope.

Not the 1st one. Bummer need more vacation time.

Guys this will be good, just give it a chance, be prepared to be patient with the process and just enjoy it and help promote.

It will work.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Gary, I think all of us want the new tour to succeed, but we are not in control of that. Richard is.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I plan on being there. I hope I'm not the only one. lain:


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Sage/david I hope your not either Brandon and I plan on doing a look-see friday. I may go thursday to snoop around


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

J Whittington said:


> Sage/david I hope your not either Brandon and I plan on doing a look-see friday. I may go thursday to snoop around


yeah, you guys are way closer than I am. Let us know.


----------



## Chef hunter (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey guys. Been working at the regions shoot for this weekend in nc. Whoever shows up is going to be impressed. They are having pop ups, speed shoot, sims known, pro/am team shoot, etc. the ranges are tough. It's gonna surprise a lot of people. Met dick for the first time, really nice guys heading this tour own, they will be some kinks to work out as is anything new starting. I think you'll like it if you show up.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I was there at the Lawndale shoot today helping set ranges and it is a go. This will be a great shoot! Be ready to judge, and shoot the lights out. I had doubts until I saw it and it is all coming together great! BTW, who doesn't have a few hiccups on your first run through, take it for what it is and come have a great time. I will bet this is one of the more beautiful venues in the country with the mountain back drop and musical venues in place. great family fun. Come one, come all and welcome to North Carolina!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Really hope Regions start off with good impression for all archers. Hope everyone goes to it with open mind and understands this can be a trial and error building this assc.

Good luck and look forward to hearing the feedback.
DB


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wishing the best.

Looking forward to hearing about it and hope it really takes off.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Okie101 said:


> Wishing the best.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about it and hope it really takes off.


congratulations on hitting the magic 2,000 barrier...that's a lot of posting...now, get back to work. :shade:


----------



## ROKFISHIN (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll be there with my family. I tried to register this week and had to call the head man. He told me that they were having problems with their phone line and fax machine. He also said he planned to have a link to sign up on line by today. It is not there yet and I tried to call again, but his voice mail is full. They should have had the on line registration thing squared away first thing months ago. Oh well, I will not let that deter me or complain. I will just sign up on site Friday morning. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

carlosii said:


> congratulations on hitting the magic 2,000 barrier...that's a lot of posting...now, get back to work. :shade:


Lol....:thumbup:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

ROKFISHIN said:


> I'll be there with my family. I tried to register this week and had to call the head man. He told me that they were having problems with their phone line and fax machine. He also said he planned to have a link to sign up on line by today. It is not there yet and I tried to call again, but his voice mail is full. They should have had the on line registration thing squared away first thing months ago. Oh well, I will not let that deter me or complain. I will just sign up on site Friday morning. Looking forward to it.


Good attitude. I want it to be a big hit, and I can say I went to the innagural event. :thumb:


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as Gary, cant make the NC shoot but planning on making the other 2.
I really think that this will be a big hit as I am right in the middle of IBO country and there are a lot of shooters that are very dissatisfied with the IBO.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

get ready to shoot em up!


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

hope it goes good


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

My shooting partner there and said the practice range is first class. Said it looking like a first class pro am
DB


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hope it's not too muddy. Andrea is bringing the rain. lain:


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

It was a little muddy today, but not bad. Regions looks like they are really doing it up right. It is worth taking a look.


----------



## flyinfatkid (Dec 17, 2011)

So how was the first day?


----------



## cws260 (Apr 20, 2005)

So what would be the estimate of semi and pro (all) shooters at this shoot?


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Great shoot so far, I think all have been impressed. It is definitely worth my time and money. Great friendship are being formed and fun had all while getting better at this great endeavor of archery!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

how many showed up for the team shoot?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im being told 150 archers. Thats terriable. 

Thought the east coast had all the archers.
DB


----------



## cws260 (Apr 20, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im being told 150 archers. Thats terriable.
> 
> Thought the east coast had all the archers.
> DB


Look at ASA Ky turnout. Timing is bad on this thing. Sandwich between ASA Ky. and IBO Erie. That's alot of money to drop back to back weekends. Not to mention today is the first day we have seen the sun since a week ago. I think the timing on the next one isn't going to be good either between Erie and ASA Metropolis. Hope this can be a little better scheduled next year. Seems like it was just slapped together.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Most people didn't even know there was a shoot. No advertising, terrible website and no way to pre register. However, I am betting that Indiana and PA have a good turn out. I also say that next year with good advertising this shoot will have awesome numbers. This is a very nice place and very tough ranges.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im being told 150 archers. Thats terriable.
> 
> Thought the east coast had all the archers.
> DB


No communication, guys were waiting on their registration and left hanging with no answers?? I'll bet the next will be better but they need to let everyone know in advance what's going on. They have the best outlet right here on AT to connect with everyone and get the word out....free advertising right here on ArcheryTalk


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

Does anyone know what targets they are shooting and what they are doing for scoring?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i hope they'll suck it, learn from it, and move on to bigger and better things...looking forward to Anderson.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

I know a lot of local guys who didn't shoot because of the requirement to join Regions, when this would have been the only shoot they would have gone to. I shot today and enjoyed it but I think the price really hurt the turn-out. Unemployment is bad in this area and a lot of young people don't have $100 to spend just to shoot, which is what most people paid. I'm just relaying the thoughts of a lot of people I've talked to.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im sure regions will learn from this. Advertisement of the event has to be better. I think to many unanswered questions for archers. 

They cannot do this with this kind of participation.

But honestly 150 is terrible. Hope there next one is better, wish them lots of luck. Buddy at the shoot said it was a good set up.
DB


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

It is a great setup, something could be better, but at least the ball is rolling now. They are on their way to a great thing. What has happened here has been impressive. This is the best shoot i have ever attended.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Loved it.

I think the whole thing was set up great. Vendors, registration, range officials, targets, everything.

Food was great.

It was just like an ASA shoot, IMO.

I'm sure it will get better every time as they perfect the process.

Very nice staff everywhere and they bent over backwards to accommodate the shooters.

I had a great time and would not hesitate to recommend Regions to anyone wanting to try it. I just think a lot of people can't swing two shoots back to back weekends. I'm sure most will risk a proven shoot over an up and coming one, probably with a bigger payout too.

I'm glad I can say I went to the first shoot. Got a low membership number too. :thumb:

Loved it.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i don't think the original purpose was to cater to the existing ASA regulars. rather it was my understanding they were going to try to bring the ASA type experience to areas that have been harping because they didn't have an ASA event closer to their back yard. imho its a mistake to think that Regions is simply going to be affording another shoot to the folks who attend the ASA pro ams.

since Anderson is going to be a lot closer to the 3D shooters in Indiana, Michigan, Illinois, Wisconsin, and the upper tier of states, those folks in those areas who have been complaining about IBO should come out and get a taste of an ASA type shoot.

if you're not going to shoot one of the three Regions shoots, please don't complain about ASA not coming north...again, just mho.

as far the $30 membership fee, at least you know up front the cost is there, unlike getting hit with a "target fee" or some other hidden fee when you show up to shoot. :shade:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Heard nothing but good things from buddy there about the set up.

I would recommend to Regions to pay Bowjunky to come cover the event to spread the word.

150 archers just wont cut it. Local event here can draw that many shooters. They got to advertise better and get archers more informed through video or something. 

Good Luck to regions. 
DB


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

On a scale from IBO to ASA, where does it fall?


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I wonder if Regions has considered holding any tournaments during the ASA/IBO "offseason".?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Alpha Burnt said:


> On a scale from IBO to ASA, where does it fall?


It's exactly going to an ASA shoot. Love it. IMO>


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> It's exactly going to an ASA shoot. Love it. IMO>


Maybe for some people it was exactly like going to an ASA shoot, but for me it has really been frustrating just trying to make plans to go, especially when the most of the 
information available on line came as an opinion or by way of someone calling Regions. 
Was really excited with all the Regions information provided before the show, as I was when the STC was going to provide three great events. Had motel reservations until last week, and still have reservations and am planning on attending the Anderson event. In my case, due to so many negative feelings accumulating as I tried to get information, I decided to pass on the regions first event.
Both my wife and I being retired, and the fact that we really enjoy attending the National events, especially the ASA type events, I decided not to renew my IBO membership and attend the Regions tournaments, in addition to following the ASA ProAm tour. After the show, information was practically non existent on line.The lack of information provided by Regions, therefore caused me to get what little info I could find, such as which ranges for what classes, shooting times etc. from posts on Archery Talk. 
Is reliable information so hard to get when going to an ASA event?...Not exactly.
Is the registration fee to attend Seven tournaments the same?.........Not exactly.
Does Regions offer, for the same registration, anywhere near ASA?...Not exactly.
I could go on, but the point is, if Regions were anywhere near exactly like going to an ASA event we would have been there following London. I do plan on attending the one in Anderson, then on to Metropolis for the ASA ProAm.


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopefully they will be coming to the TX, AR, OK area next year.


----------



## PlayinArchery (Aug 24, 2004)

I Am posting from my own and opinion and Kaitlyn Shae Prices' (since she doesn't have an AT account)...Her own words: "The ranges were awesome. They have also decided to decided to do away with the 55 max (for those who did not really like that rule...myself included). Other than that, this is a great thing that is attempting to get started and I hope to see you all supporting it if you can. They are trying to do things right and taking all suggestions of archers". Now, for my opinion, I loved the set up and how they are really concerned with the archer's opinion (knowing that you can't please everyone). I shot Semi Pro and personally I love the 55 yard max, it really created a twist to the sport and as the technology and speed increase why should the yardage....Oh, wait the challenge of judging yardage. LOL, but that's why the created the known distances ( NOT TRYING TO INSULT those who struggle judging, Lord knows I am not a master of it). However, that's the fun in it, create that new challenge. Moving on, the Regions league is really putting there all into and the Elliot Farms was a great location, the ranges where spread out quite a bit and does require some walking and/or organization of shuttle service (which will work its self out with a little trial and error). They did a great job in setting up the ranges and catering to the shooter, I believe this league, with time and patience will be a huge event. They way I look at it, is they are really trying to do the right thing and keep travel down for everyone and still allowing us all to do the thing we love Shoot our bow and have fun.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> Maybe for some people it was exactly like going to an ASA shoot, but for me it has really been frustrating just trying to make plans to go, especially when the most of the
> information available on line came as an opinion or by way of someone calling Regions.
> Was really excited with all the Regions information provided before the show, as I was when the STC was going to provide three great events. Had motel reservations until last week, and still have reservations and am planning on attending the Anderson event. In my case, due to so many negative feelings accumulating as I tried to get information, I decided to pass on the regions first event.
> Both my wife and I being retired, and the fact that we really enjoy attending the National events, especially the ASA type events, I decided not to renew my IBO membership and attend the Regions tournaments, in addition to following the ASA ProAm tour. After the show, information was practically non existent on line.The lack of information provided by Regions, therefore caused me to get what little info I could find, such as which ranges for what classes, shooting times etc. from posts on Archery Talk.
> ...


i'm with you Doctor...bring it on to Anderson...i'm gonna try to get a head start on you...i'll check out the ranges thursday and give you an update...shot the state IFAA 3D shoot today and took first...LOL shot my usual 40 target score.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

From the sounds of it and from what little info I can find, they seem to have the range setup part down but sorely need to work on everything else associated with running a major 3D organization. I find it both sad and funny that people were on here by Sunday afternoon of the IBO first leg whining about scores not being posted already (they were posted that night) but nothing has been said about Regions having nothing up yet by Monday morning.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Supermag1 said:


> From the sounds of it and from what little info I can find, they seem to have the range setup part down but sorely need to work on everything else associated with running a major 3D organization. I find it both sad and funny that people were on here by Sunday afternoon of the IBO first leg whining about scores not being posted already (they were posted that night) but nothing has been said about Regions having nothing up yet by Monday morning.


Guess people have been wanting Regions to communicate with shooters for so long, that they have given up on expecting them to provide any information other than how much money they need to shoot. Lack if communications was the reason we canceled plans to attend the first shoot, and it appears it will be the reason we will cancel our reservations to attend Anderson event. Sure doesn't seem to resemble the description of how Regions was described when we decided to follow their events. (imo)


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> Guess people have been wanting Regions to communicate with shooters for so long, that they have given up on expecting them to provide any information other than how much money they need to shoot. Lack if communications was the reason we canceled plans to attend the first shoot, and it appears it will be the reason we will cancel our reservations to attend Anderson event. Sure doesn't seem to resemble the description of how Regions was described when we decided to follow their events. (imo)


so Doctor, you're gonna back out now that you know you're going up against the reigning IFAA 3d senior masters champion, eh?


I'll let you know how it works out at Anderson...see ya at Metropolis...are you planning on shooting the city shoot there any time thursday? maybe we can meet up there and shoot the Superman city shoot for practice.


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

Has the owner/organizer of the Regions organization ever posted on this forum?


----------

